# Wer ist der Kapitän?



## astacus (29. September 2011)

Moinsen,

bei mir ist die im Titel stehende Fragestellung aufgetreten. Zwei Leute auf einem Boot. Einer hat einen Führerschein. Darf der ohne Führerschein steuern? Ich meine irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass der Schiffsführer (der mit Schein) einen Gehilfen ermächtigen kann. Stimmt das?

Beste Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Nordlicht (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Wenn du in greifbahrer Nähe bleibst, darf auch jemand anderes fahren.


----------



## astacus (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

ok. Bleibt nur noch die Frage der Haftung für den V-Fall. Der mit Schein ist nicht Eigentümer des Bootes. Der ohne ist der Eigentümer. Wie siehts denn da aus?


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Versicherungsseite ist das Boot. Der Bootseigentümer haftet für Schäden, die mit seinem Boot zusammenhängen und beim Betrieb des Bootes verursacht werden. Man kann ein Boot anmelden und versichern ohne einen Bootsführerschein zu haben.
Der Bootseigner kann sich aber an dir schadlos halten, wenn du mit seinem Boot schuldhaft/ vorsätzlich/ grob fahrlässig einen Schaden verursachst. Da hilft dir als Skipper auf fremden Boot aber nicht deine normale Haftpflicht, sondern du brauchst eine "Skipperhaftpflicht"
Ich hoffe, das trifft deine etwas undurchsichtigen Fragen
Petri


----------



## astacus (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

meine Fragen waren ein bischen theoretisch formuliert. Freund kauft Boot ich bin der Skipper.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## bbfishing (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Moin, 
ich meine mal gelernt zu haben, daß der Bootsführer verantwortlich auf dem Boot ist. Die Wapo fragt auch bei einer Kontrolle immer erst wer der Bootsführer ist. Wenn nun was passiert ( Unfall z.B ) ist der Bootsführer dafür verantwortlich. Wer dann was bezahlt ist was ganz anderes. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## astacus (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Das ist dann wohl so wie bei der professionellen Schifffahrt. Wenns knallt wird gefragt wo der Kapitän war.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich meine mal gelernt zu haben, daß der Bootsführer verantwortlich auf dem Boot ist. Die Wapo fragt auch bei einer Kontrolle immer erst wer der Bootsführer ist. Wenn nun was passiert ( Unfall z.B ) ist der Bootsführer dafür verantwortlich. Wer dann was bezahlt ist was ganz anderes.
> Gruß Klaus


 
So ist das auch korrekt. Anders als beim Auto, ist der Halter (beim Kfz) nicht für Mängel am Boot oder Schäden die vom Schiffsführer verursacht worden sind, haftbar. ABER: Ist vom Schiffsführer im Schadenfall nichts zu holen und keine ausreichende Deckung vorhanden, kann es u.U. für den Eigner teuer werden.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Ich denke Dolfin hat das ausreichend dargelegt.

Ist doch alles enthalten,oder??????#c#c


----------



## Heilbutt (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Naja, fast..
soweit ich mich erinnere spielt das Alter (>16 J.) eine weitere Rolle, und ein Satz der so ähnlich lautet wie ".. körperlich und geistig in der Lage.." ?!?!

Dies trifft ja leider nicht auf jeden Mitfahrer zu ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## institutleiter (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

der Führer haftet..


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Haftet wofür?
Ich habes oben bereits einmal erklärt. Die Versicherungen sind bootsbezogen.
Wenn der Bootsführer grundsätzlich haften würde, gäbe es keine Bootshafpflichtversicherungen  sondern nur noch Bootsführerhaftpflichtversicherungen. Bei der Debatte um Haftung geht es um zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Diese sind von strafrechtlichen Folgen zu unterscheiden. Die treffen stets den Bootsführer.

Es kann aber durchaus sein - da es keine Pflichtversicherung für Boote gibt -
im unversicherten Schadensfalle als Bootsführer zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden. Daher sollte man nie ein unversichertes Boot chartern/führen - und zusätzlich für weitere Ansprüche wie Eigenanteil und Kautionen eine Skipperhaftpflicht haben. Es ist aber auch immer eine Frage des Verschuldungsgrades und der Kausalkette.
Beispiel:
Du fährst besoffen Boot, rammst eine Tonne und dein Schiff sinkt in der Fahrrinne: Folgen Umweltverschmutzung durch evtl. Austritt von Mineralölen, Bergung wegen Verkehrshindernis. Der Zusammenhang zwischen
Alkoholfahrt und den Folgen ist gegeben, da man unterstellt, das es einem nüchternen Bootsführer nicht passiert wäre.
Gegenbeispiel:
Du fährst nüchtern auf ein unter Wasser treibendes Hindernis auf und die Folgen sind wie oben.
In beiden Fällen wird die hoffentlich vorhandene Versicherung zunächst die Schäden begleichen, sich aber dann im ersten Fall im Regreß an die verantwortliche Person halten.
Ist nicht ganz so einfach mit pauschalen Aussagen wie oben!
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Bei der Debatte um Haftung geht es um zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Diese sind von strafrechtlichen Folgen zu unterscheiden.


 
Haftung ist laut Definition in erster Linie vor den Gesetz der Zugriff der staatlichen Gewalt und in zweiter Linie geht es um Schadensersatz. So auch im Versicherungsfall! Als Skipper bist Du alleine haftbar! Natürlich ist der Schaden - wenn kein Vorsatz etc. vorliegt - über eine Versicherung (wenn vorhanden) abgedeckt. *Jedoch bleibt der Skipper in der Haftung für alle Ansprüche*- die Ansprüche (der Schadensfall) werden nur von der Versicherung übernommen/bezahlt! 

Und auch Dein Beispiel mit dem Alkohol ist so nicht korrekt. Nur bei einer Pflichtversicherung (z.B. KFZ Haftpflicht) muss die Versicherung für den Schaden unter Alkohol aufkommen und kann sich die Kohle wiederholen. Alle freiwilligen Versicherungen (Privathaftpflicht, Skipperhaftpflicht etc.) können die Zahlung bei Fahrlässigkeit/ Vorsatz verweigern.


----------



## astacus (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich informiert. Mein Kollege soll mal schön selbst einen Schein machen.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## institutleiter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wer ist der Kapitän?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Haftet wofür?
> Ich habes oben bereits einmal erklärt. Die Versicherungen sind bootsbezogen.
> Wenn der Bootsführer grundsätzlich haften würde, gäbe es keine Bootshafpflichtversicherungen  sondern nur noch Bootsführerhaftpflichtversicherungen. Bei der Debatte um Haftung geht es um zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Diese sind von strafrechtlichen Folgen zu unterscheiden. Die treffen stets den Bootsführer.
> 
> ...



..okay..ich will meine "kurze Aussage" erklären bzw dir Beispiele nennen..:
der Fh ist betrunken, fährt gegen eine Tonne und das Boot geht  auf Tiefgang..die Vers. bezahlt zieht aber den Fh in Regreß..
der Fh haftet..sozusagen...

der Fh ist nüchtern, fährt gegen eine Tonne und das Boot geht auf Tiefgang..die Vers. bezahlt, versucht aber den Schaden auf den Fh umzulegen ( in Regreß ziehen ) da sie ihm grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen will..mit welcher Begründung ? der Fh ist nicht der Eigner und somit ggf NICHT mit dem Boot vertraut..

Das ist kein gängiger Fall, aber es kommt vor !..

Vercharterer zB. müssen einen pot. Mieter aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen einweisen..ausgiebeig..dieses muss schr. festgehalten werden..

ich hab "Pferde vor der Apotheke ko**en sehen"
deswegen meine kurze Ausführung


----------

